# How about our own specktra mac smileys?



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 12, 2008)

I was just thinking about smileys with a touch of mac and our all addiction to it and how about "specktramize" some of the already available smileys and to start with it I came up with these three:

















Is it possibile to add new gifs/pngs by you admins to the board?

===== *LISTING OF ALL MAC SMILIES ADDED TO THE FORUM* =====

: blushaddict: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: brushaddict: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: maccoc: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: esaddict: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: lipstick: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: pigment: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: quad: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: redshesaid: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: msf: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: boxday: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: newfav: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: macwallet: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: specktrarocks: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: bimbo: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: wishlist: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: specktrawelcome: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: haul: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: addict: =


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 12, 2008)

now those are cuuute lol


----------



## Janice (Oct 12, 2008)

Sure, I can add them. If you come up with more (as long as the smilie guy/gal matches the current set) I can add them too.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay, that would be so great, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe we can start a little poll/collection of ideas here with suggestions for some new supplementary smileys?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 12, 2008)

Love it


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 12, 2008)

Those are fantastic!!!


----------



## Janice (Oct 12, 2008)

: boxday: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: newfav: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: macwallet: =


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you Janice!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 12, 2008)

aw they are already available.. thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If there are any suggestions for new ones I would love to make them


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you! This is an awesome idea!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 12, 2008)

oh yay, cute :]


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 aw they are already available.. thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If there are any suggestions for new ones I would love to make them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What about a smiley that has a MAC shopping bag as a sign for a new haul?

And a smiley who says "I am a MAC addict"?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_What about a smiley that has a MAC shopping bag as a sign for a new haul?

And a smiley who says "I am a MAC addict"?_

 

Consider it done


----------



## Janice (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a few ideas, some are Specktra related. >.< I'd love to see a Welcome to Specktra and Specktra Rocks smilie, I think a MAC Addict and/or New MAC addict smilie would be cool too!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 12, 2008)

Here they are:


----------



## Janice (Oct 12, 2008)

Those are great! Love the little bag. XD


----------



## smexiebinks (Oct 12, 2008)

bwahahahaha. I love it!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Here they are:










_

 
Gorgeous!! The one with the bag is my new favourite!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_





 Those are great! Love the little bag. XD_

 
This will be my smiley!!


----------



## Janice (Oct 12, 2008)

: haul: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: addict: =


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you so much!!  These are so much fun.


----------



## nunu (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome idea!! i love the smiley's that you came up with so far!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 12, 2008)

The specktra rocks smiley is on my to do list for tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But here is the welcome to specktra smiley:


----------



## aziajs (Oct 12, 2008)

capmorlovesmac, these are awesome!!  Thank you very much.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2008)

Please make a smiley with "My wishlist"


----------



## Janice (Oct 12, 2008)

: specktrawelcome: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOVES IT! It's even got a little purple!! AWESOME!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Please make a smiley with "My wishlist" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




"wishlist" is a little bit too long for the list character but this may work?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_: specktrawelcome: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOVES IT! It's even got a little purple!! AWESOME!_

 
A "welcome to specktra" smiley can only work with some specktra colour


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_




"wishlist" is a little bit too long for the list character but this may work? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_

 
Perfect!! You really had a brilliant idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I am glad I have some more German girls around here now!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Perfect!! You really had a brilliant idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I am glad I have some more German girls around here now!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I need some hot tea, a blanket and my couch. I am looking forward to new specktra and mac smiley ideas


----------



## Susanne (Oct 12, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## damsel (Oct 12, 2008)

omg! i love these. they are too cute. i can see myself using them a lot, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks to capmorlovesmac, janice and everyone who made suggestions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, loves it!


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 12, 2008)

These new smileys are _almost_ the best MAC-related thing I have seen all year!  (Manish Arora packaging is in the top spot but just by a rhinestone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 12, 2008)

Cutest. Idea. Ever.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh. My. Goodness. This is so DOPE! Thanks capmorlovesmac and Janice!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 12, 2008)

capmorlovesmac you rock!  These are amazing and I can't wait to start using these! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you for all of your hard work in making these and thank you to Janice for adding them on!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is the specktra rocks smiley:






And I have no idea what a Dazzleglass Bimbo is but I wanted to try to image a MAC product and so I've chosen the Dazzleglass. This one is especially for Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## kittykit (Oct 13, 2008)

I really love those smileys!! lol. They're so cute and I bet I look like that too when I'm at a MAC store. Thank you for the brilliant idea!!


----------



## Dawn (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Gorgeous!! The one with the bag is my new favourite!!_

 
Me too!  I don't know why, but I have the urge to save all of the MAC bags.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_




"wishlist" is a little bit too long for the list character but this may work? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_

 
Oh that is so cute too!!  Thanks so much for all of them!  It is so nice to have our own personalized smilies!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 

 
_Me too!  I don't know why, but I have the urge to save all of the MAC bags._

 






 me too


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 13, 2008)

That's a really cool idea.. I like it!


----------



## damsel (Oct 13, 2008)

the dazzleglass bimbo one is to die for. i love that it has a dazzleglass in one hand. i can't wait to use that one.


----------



## PixieVM (Oct 13, 2008)

The dazzleglass bimbo one is sooooo cute!....all of them are suuuper cute!...great job capmorlovesmac!...The MAC ate my wallet one is my new fave and so true its ridiculous...


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 13, 2008)

These new smilies are beyond awesome!!! Thank you so much capmorlovesmac!


----------



## Janice (Oct 13, 2008)

: specktrarocks: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: bimbo: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: wishlist: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are so great! Thank you so much!!


----------



## rbella (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks so much campor and janice, these are so fun!


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 14, 2008)

These are so adorable!!!! What a great idea~~~  thanks to those who put in the work.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_: specktrarocks: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: bimbo: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: wishlist: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are so great! Thank you so much!!_

 
You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had so much fun making them!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a new one for all of us who never stop loving the CoC!


----------



## chocokitty (Oct 23, 2008)

Love the CoC smiley -- it's my fav.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh! I've been wondering where these new smileys have been coming from! They're so cute!


----------



## Lapis (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh can we have one that's for brush fanatics?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Oh can we have one that's for brush fanatics?_

 
Great idea! I am working on it!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 30, 2008)

With a 181/182 and a 217


----------



## jenavii (Oct 30, 2008)

Way to awesome! How do you make these?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you! I make these with Photoshop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a fast over the desktop running mouse


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2008)

The brush smiley is awesome!!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 30, 2008)

wow i love them


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, please an eyeshadow smiley for me


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Oh, please an eyeshadow smiley for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





 Should be possible. I will make one with a blue e/s so that it doesn't look like a blush


----------



## Susanne (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 Should be possible. I will make one with a blue e/s so that it doesn't look like a blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nunu (Oct 30, 2008)

i'm loving the new smileys capmorlovesmac!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_



_

 
How about Electric Eel:






I think the brush is a must for that so that I could make a blush addict smiley with a blush and a kabuki tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: no today.. I need that!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh blushes!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for these, they're so cute!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Lapis (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_With a 181/182 and a 217 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Thank you Thank you Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













:h  appydance:


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Thanks for these, they're so cute!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Thank you Thank you Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Thank you all! You're welcome! Oh I had so much fun with them!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 31, 2008)

Capmorlovesmac you are amazing!  That you for doing all of these!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 2, 2008)

So you're the genius behind al these great new smileys! Thanks so much! They look AMAZING! I am so loving the eyeshadow one with the 217. Any chance you can make one with a 187?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

Sure I can make that smiley. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will post it tomorrow!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you for the new MSF and holiday palette smiley!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you for the new MSF and holiday palette smiley!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_




















_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So that all of the smileys are collected in this thread are here the new ones:


----------



## concertina (Nov 2, 2008)

These are insanely amazing!!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Jeanette, I love your signature, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We are so addicted ...


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Jeanette, I love your signature, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We are so addicted ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yes we soooo are! But well, we love so many things by MAC so we need a lot of smileys to show our various addictions!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Thanks, Susanne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yes we soooo are! But well, we love so many things by MAC so we need a lot of smileys to show our various addictions!_


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 2, 2008)

You are super awesome!!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 2, 2008)

Uwaaaaaa i love love love the new smilies!! Is there a complete list of them? I can't seem to find all of them in the "more smilies" window.

Capmorolovesmac, what an awesome piece of work!

Now i wish our signatures would allow us more space heehee, my quota is already full.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Uwaaaaaa i love love love the new smilies!! Is there a complete list of them? I can't seem to find all of them in the "more smilies" window.

Capmorolovesmac, what an awesome piece of work!

Now i wish our signatures would allow us more space heehee, my quota is already full._

 
Yes, more space in the signature!!

And Janice has to add the new smilies to the official list I guess.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes the new smileys are right now on my webspace only.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yes, more space in the signature!!

And Janice has to add the new smilies to the official list I guess._

 






 My space in the signature is full too because of the lenght of the links to the smileys.


----------



## Janice (Nov 2, 2008)

Can you put all the new smilies in one post with a description of each?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Can you put all the new smilies in one post with a description of each?_

 
Sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 For MSF addicts






 For brush addicts






 For e/s addicts






 For blush addicts






 For this years holiday palettes addicts






 For all of us who still love the CoC






 For quad addicts






 For pigment addicts






 For lipstick addicts






 Do not enable!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the new smileys ^^ They are so cute and you are doing a great job >_<


----------



## Annigje (Nov 2, 2008)

these smileys are just so cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I am missing a quad smiley though for huge quad addicts like myself


----------



## Moxy (Nov 2, 2008)

Heehee poor girl, I think we should transfer her some money because she's doing a hard day's work on these smilies!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 2, 2008)

grrr, double post


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 3, 2008)

Have these been added yet to the smiley list?  I want to put the MSF one in my signature but I don't see it.  Help!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Annigje* 

 
_these smileys are just so cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I am missing a quad smiley though for huge quad addicts like myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 I am a quad addict too!


----------



## Annigje (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 I am a quad addict too!




_

 





 oh that's so cute 
amazing that you can do that


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG!!!! I am so excited about these smileys!!! They are super duper cute!!! Thank you so much!!! I wanna have them all in my signature!!! 
Can you make one with mac lippie??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Moxy (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Can you make one with mac lippie??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Ooooohhh yes yes yes please?  A *PINK* lippie that is?


----------



## aziajs (Nov 3, 2008)

You are so amazing and so creative!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay lippie smiley is a great idea!






Of course with a lipbrush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am still thinking about the e/s with 187 smiley. Maybe two e/s smileys would be too much?


----------



## Moxy (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Maybe two e/s smileys would be too much? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hun, you can never have enough MAC or MAC SMILEYS


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hun, you can never have enough MAC or MAC SMILEYS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2008)

e/s with 187:


----------



## nunu (Nov 3, 2008)

you are aswesome!!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 3, 2008)

How about one for the Pigment addict?  Or maybe the jar will be too small to see.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_How about one for the Pigment addict?  Or maybe the jar will be too small to see._

 
Here the smiley with the pigment and a 239:







The jar isn't too small. I don't use the exact proportions between the size of the products because I have to look individually for each product how it looks the best in such a small size.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Gorgeous. Can't get enough!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 3, 2008)

ohhh so cute !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_e/s with 187:




_

 
THAT IS AWESOME! How about one with just the 187 or with 187 and a MSF? Ok ok I'm getting way too greedy but can you blame me?? You make the cutest smileys ever!!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 4, 2008)

When are these going to be added to the smiley list?  I want to add the MSF one on my signature line.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_THAT IS AWESOME! How about one with just the 187 or with 187 and a MSF? Ok ok I'm getting way too greedy but can you blame me?? You make the cutest smileys ever!!_

 
I changed the msf addict smiley and added the 187 there.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I changed the msf addict smiley and added the 187 there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love them all! This one, too!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you, hun!

I updated the overview on page 4.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 4, 2008)

Do not enable-smiley: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do not enable-smiley animated: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the animated one is the better choice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I added this one to the overview on page 4.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 4, 2008)

these are great! great job capmorlovesmac!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I changed the msf addict smiley and added the 187 there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just want to give you a great big hug


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_these are great! great job capmorlovesmac!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I just want to give you a great big hug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Thank you!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Nov 4, 2008)

You are so awesome for doing this. I am so glad you did a quad one.
Love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janice (Nov 8, 2008)

: blushaddict: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: brushaddict: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: maccoc: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: esaddict: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: lipstick: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: pigment: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: quad: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: redshesaid: = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



: msf: =


----------



## Susanne (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you Jeanette and Janice!


----------



## statusmode (Nov 8, 2008)

oh I LOVE these!! =] soo cute


----------



## nunu (Nov 8, 2008)

These smiley's are just aswesome! Thank you both to Jeanette and Janice. I love these smileys because they differentiate specktra from other forums and blogs! It also adds to Specktra's uniqueness! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specktra!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you Janice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_These smiley's are just aswesome! Thank you both to Jeanette and Janice. *I love these smileys because they differentiate specktra from other forums and blogs! It also adds to Specktra's uniqueness! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* *Specktra!*_

 
This was my thought behind it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Specktra is such a great unique place and it deserves some unique smileys. I love specktra, too!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 11, 2008)

My wallet is desperately asking for the do not enable smiley: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is it already available?


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 11, 2008)

These are just great! Thanks for sharing these with us!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 11, 2008)

they are so cute!!! thank you!!!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 14, 2008)

they are *supercalifragilisticexpialidocious*_



_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks, hun!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











I love all the MAC smileys


----------



## Janice (Nov 30, 2008)

They're great aren't they?! Thank you so much for making them capmorlovesmac! You rawk!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_*They're great aren't they?!* Thank you so much for making them capmorlovesmac! You rawk!_

 
Yes, they are


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_They're great aren't they?! Thank you so much for making them capmorlovesmac! You rawk!_

 




You rawk too! I love this place ... I want to move in here!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 8, 2008)

Jeanette I just wanted to say thank you in the "official thread" for all the new amazing/funny smileys you have created. 
I think it brought Specktra members' signatures to a whole new level.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oh yeah I especially love the new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 level! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am also very happy how the smileys with mac products turned out.


----------



## concertina (Dec 10, 2008)

Dude, I must have 'Team Love Handles'!! Where in the world did that one start?!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Dude, I must have 'Team Love Handles'!! Where in the world did that one start?!_

 





 Moxy! Please help!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh oh.....i got it...it was page 6 of the studio sculpt foundation discussion..lol


----------



## Moxy (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Dude, I must have 'Team Love Handles'!! Where in the world did that one start?!_

 
Yep, it's all my fault 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got a dirty mind of a porn slut/star/diva horny crazy nymphomaniac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It works just fine for me


----------



## chirufus (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Gorgeous. Can't get enough!_


----------



## Mrs.Mara (Dec 20, 2008)

i love all the smilies. great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope in future you will do more of them, they are so coooooooooooooooooooooool.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 20, 2008)

Jeanette can do anything! Just tell her your wish


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Jeanette can do anything! Just tell her your wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Talkin about Love Handles aren't you?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 25, 2008)

Two new smileys. RIP fun colors Shadesticks and Paints! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












edit:

Lipglass smiley:


----------



## Susanne (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## chirufus (Dec 25, 2008)

Is that a Flammable tube that I see there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This two are so cute....as usual.
Great work !!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 16, 2009)

The new smileys:






 For Shadesticks addicts






 For Paint addicts






 For Lipglass addicts






 Team Specktra






 Team Pink






 Team Grey






 Team Purple






 Team No






 Hello Kitty






 Squeeezy Foundation

There are the Team Love Handles, Team Granny Panties and Team Boobs smileys too but I am not sure if they should be on the smiley list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:

Oh well.. I love complete lists: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Team Boobs






 Team Granny Panties






 Team Love Handles


----------



## Janice (Jan 16, 2009)

but I've seen a HK one, and a team specktra one? Aren't there more?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_but I've seen a HK one, and a team specktra one? Aren't there more?_

 
Oh sorry! I will update the list right now. Sorry I am getting sleepy.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 16, 2009)

Updated.


----------



## bananarchy (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks so much for these! You've outdid yourself!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 24, 2009)

Jeanette I will be forever grateful for my Hamster smiley


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you bananarchy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Jeanette I will be forever grateful for my Hamster smiley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 There is a little surprise for you in the Creme Team thread!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 27, 2009)

I love the hampster one!  I had to add it in my signature.  Jeanette could you possibly make a grey cat smiley with a dazzleglass or other MAC product?  I know that is a lot to ask and no worries if you can't.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you for all of your wonderful smileys!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I love the hampster one!  I had to add it in my signature.  Jeanette could you possibly make a grey cat smiley with a dazzleglass or other MAC product?  I know that is a lot to ask and no worries if you can't.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you for all of your wonderful smileys!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I will make the grey cat with dazzleglass smiley for you today!


----------



## nunu (Jan 27, 2009)

That hamster with the dazzleglass is soo cute!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 27, 2009)

^^ You're damn right it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hamsterglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(is just a little bit jealous to share Hamster though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_That hamster with the dazzleglass is soo cute!_

 
It is a Cremesheen Glass. The Hamsterglass one actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Time to work on the cat smiley now!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I will make the grey cat with dazzleglass smiley for you today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 27, 2009)

Dazzleglass pleases kitty


----------



## Moxy (Jan 27, 2009)

OOOOH kitty!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I.need.more.space!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_OOOOH kitty!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I.need.more.space!_

 
Nao you can has them all.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Nao you can has them all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Thanks to you, our smiley queen!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 27, 2009)

The new smileys collected:






 Team OCD






 Team Stig






 Team Hamster for Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Hamsterglass for Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Hamsterglass and Dainty for Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Dazzleglass pleases kitty






 Zombie Bimbo






 Team Cats






 Team Cupcake






 Team Backup






 Team Wait






 Got Milk?






 For elegant-one - our queen enabler


----------



## Moxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_






 Team Hamster for Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Hamsterglass for Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Hamsterglass and Dainty for Moxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Thanks to you, our smiley queen!!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_



_


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Dazzleglass pleases kitty  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jeanette you are so amazing!  Thank you so much and I hope that was not too much trouble.  He is so adorable and I really appreciate it!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Jeanette you are so amazing!  Thank you so much and I hope that was not too much trouble.  He is so adorable and I really appreciate it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 







I love to make you all happy with the smileys!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 29, 2009)

The zombie bimbo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 added to the last overview


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 31, 2009)

Team cats


----------



## fafinette21 (Jan 31, 2009)

how do you get the team purple smiley in your signature?


----------



## bananarchy (Jan 31, 2009)

didn't I see a coastal Scents palette smiley somewhere?


----------



## pinktraits (Feb 7, 2009)

I am digging all these smilies.
Uhmmm.. can I request a retro or pinup smiley? I think it would totally kick rear end.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ I anyone can do it, it's Jeanette!


----------



## kyoto (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_how do you get the team purple smiley in your signature?_

 
I've been trying to get an answer to that as well.  It will not let me load more than a couple, so I'm looking for instructions.


----------



## boba (Feb 9, 2009)

aww i wish there was a team doggy smiley. whats the code for the hk one?


----------



## Susanne (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_I've been trying to get an answer to that as well.  It will not let me load more than a couple, so I'm looking for instructions._

 

You can't add as many smilies in your signature as you want. It is full soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some of the new smilies don't work at the moment. Try to copy them from someone else and put them in your signature, if that makes sense.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinktraits* 

 
_I am digging all these smilies.
Uhmmm.. can I request a retro or pinup smiley? I think it would totally kick rear end._

 
It would take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will add it to my list but I will make the other smileys first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ I anyone can do it, it's Jeanette!_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boba* 

 
_aww i wish there was a team doggy smiley. whats the code for the hk one?_

 
The team dogs smiley is on my list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Yay for the specktra team cupcake!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 9, 2009)

Hahahaha Jeanette Team Cupcake is too cute!!!! Well done!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hahahaha Jeanette Team Cupcake is too cute!!!! Well done!_

 
Thanks hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had fun making it but now I am so hungry but I can't buy cupcakes anywhere near me!


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 9, 2009)

WOO I WANNA BE ON TEAM CUPCAKE !! so cuutee


----------



## aziajs (Feb 10, 2009)

Can I make a request?  What about a glitter addicts smiley?  Maybe it could look like the pigment smiley but be animated so that the smiley sparkles - just so you can tell the difference?


----------



## pinktraits (Feb 10, 2009)

No rush or anything, I just think it would be so cute. 
Thanks ever for considering it! Love the cupcake one.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 10, 2009)

I just had to do this one today:

Hooray for Team Backup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










It could be tricky with the glitter smiley but the animation could be an idea.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_






_

 





 This is awesome!!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

I love them all now hoe do i get them? 

How about one for the WOC?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can I get a Throwing Rocks smiley ...Ok vent over ...I feel better


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a request.... pretty pretty please...

for a Team Wait smiley for all those who have to wait for the collections cos we arent in the US...

I am happy to wait for the smiley though


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 14, 2009)

Team Wait:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I wish this smiley wouldn't be that necessary though. Bad MAC, bad!


----------



## nunu (Feb 14, 2009)

Yay for team wait!!

Thanks Jeanette


----------



## jaynalisa (Feb 20, 2009)

First just let me say...thaaaaank yoooou Jeanette! You are so wonderful for making all of these smilies! Team Cats and Team Cupcake are the cutest things ever!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can anyone pleeease give hints on how to put multiple smilies in our signatures??? A lot of people have more than one but when I try to put more than one in mine it doesn't allow me to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do I need to be a premium member or I am I just worldwideweb challenged?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 22, 2009)

More milk love!


----------



## bananarchy (Feb 22, 2009)

How does everyone add so many to their signature? I get a few and it says too many characters in my sig


----------



## Moxy (Feb 22, 2009)

Add them together in one of the programs (Paint will work just fine) and save it as one document


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2009)

Dedicated to elegant-one


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Dedicated to elegant-one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

She will love it!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Dedicated to elegant-one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Haha that's fab!


----------



## Willa (Mar 24, 2009)

Jeanette, you are fantastic
All these icons are soooooooo cute!!!! <3<3<3

When do I get my Make Up For Ever one?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Jeanette, you are fantastic
All these icons are soooooooo cute!!!! <3<3<3_

 
Aww thank you hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_When do I get my Make Up For Ever one?






_

 
When we get MUFE back in Germany? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am busy right now so I don't know when I can make it but I will add it to my list.


----------



## Willa (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Aww thank you hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







When we get MUFE back in Germany? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just kidding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am busy right now so I don't know when I can make it but I will add it to my list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You know I'm not putting pressure on you darling
Do it if you want to, and when you want to

Look how crappy mine would look hahaha


----------



## Moxy (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ I think it looks fab


----------



## Willa (Mar 24, 2009)

I have so much talent


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 18, 2009)

A "I am stalking the MAC website" or "my second tab next to specktra"-smiley requested by SMMY and momma spy.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_A "I am stalking the MAC website" or "my second tab next to specktra"-smiley requested by SMMY and momma spy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 





 I love the glass of wine....

Jeanette, can you include this as one pic for my signature??


----------



## n_c (Sep 18, 2009)

I love that you added the glass of red wine on the side Jeanette


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 I love the glass of wine....

Jeanette, can you include this as one pic for my signature?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will make it this weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_I love that you added the glass of red wine on the side Jeanette_

 
Of course you do!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will make it this weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 








 Thank you!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_








 Thank you!_

 
You're welcome hun!


----------



## n_c (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_


Of course you do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 30, 2010)

Jeanette, I had no idea who created these awesome custom smilies but then I stubled accross this thread by accident when I was looking for a smiley / button for my collection link... And...




































 Is all I can say - you simply RULE!!!

Thank you so much for your great work - these little yellow MAC freaks make my day anytime I see them! Thanks!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2010)

Jeanette - can you make a nailpolish and a Starbucks smiley, please??


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 2, 2010)

omg ur awesome with making the smiley. Do you have a smiley with like stripper heels on? OMG I need this one


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 8, 2010)

We have quite a few Chanel lovers on the site - so I created a Chanel smiley:


----------



## Susanne (Jul 8, 2010)

This one is awesome, Rachel!


----------



## nunu (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_We have quite a few Chanel lovers on the site - so I created a Chanel smiley:




_

 
Ooooh that's lovely!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_We have quite a few Chanel lovers on the site - so I created a Chanel smiley:




_

 
that is great Rach! really cute! sadly i don't own Chanel so can't use it just yet!


----------



## marusia (Jul 11, 2010)

OMG I have been looking forever to see who made these! Can someone make me a "team zombie"? I'll pay if need be!


----------



## aeroerin (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_OMG I have been looking forever to see who made these! Can someone make me a "team zombie"? I'll pay if need be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha I'd so rock a "team zombie" smilie!


----------



## switchblade (Sep 24, 2010)

These aren't MAC, but I'm not sure where to post these... I made some new smileys for the new Chanel subforum, feel free to use them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








blush and gloss





polishes


----------



## Susanne (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *switchblade* 

 
_These aren't MAC, but I'm not sure where to post these... I made some new smileys for the new Chanel subforum, feel free to use them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








blush and gloss





polishes_

 

I love those two!! Thanks!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Sep 24, 2010)

The polish one is awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *switchblade* 

 
_These aren't MAC, but I'm not sure where to post these... I made some new smileys for the new Chanel subforum, feel free to use them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








blush and gloss





polishes_

 
those are wonderful! thanks!


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *switchblade* 

 
_These aren't MAC, but I'm not sure where to post these... I made some new smileys for the new Chanel subforum, feel free to use them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








blush and gloss





polishes_

 
OMGG CUTEE!


----------



## TerrieC (Jun 5, 2014)

How do you post smileys? I dont have that option on Full Page Editor...thanks!  I got it thanks!


----------

